# Poll Top eliquid 2014 - Coffee SA



## Tom (21/11/14)

Let the final voting start!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (22/11/14)

Vote! Vote! Vote! 

go the Polls and give SA an indication what juices are most enjoyed


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Voting is fun!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Ran out of pictures - Bump.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (27/11/14)

I'm sure @Poppie would wish she could give 1/3 of her vote to the VK coffee and 2/3 to the VM coffee. 

This must be a tough one!


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

Bump


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/14)

Last chance to get those votes in, vote vote vote


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/3/18)

@Hooked - and this one as well


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - and this one as well



@RenaldoRheeder I've heard of the Vapour Mountain ones and actually on Tuesday I asked @Oupa about them in this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dean-chino-vapour-mountain-cafe.t48497/ but I haven't had a reply yet.

I received Vape King Tiramisu a few days ago, but I didn't see Coffee on the website. @Stroodlepuff do you still make it? If so, I would really like to get a bottle for 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47

This is all very interesting, Renaldo! Of course, I wasn't vaping then - I hadn't even heard of vaping!! 

Signature 1 by Naeem_M won the Beverage Award at last year's VapeCon. I wonder who will win it this year? If @BumbleBee could submit his Machete I am quite positive that it would win. It's truly a superb coffee juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder I've heard of the Vapour Mountain ones and actually on Tuesday I asked @Oupa about them in this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dean-chino-vapour-mountain-cafe.t48497/ but I haven't had a reply yet.
> 
> I received Vape King Tiramisu a few days ago, but I didn't see Coffee on the website. @Stroodlepuff do you still make it? If so, I would really like to get a bottle for
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47
> ...



Sending you a private message 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

